# Halloween Karaoke



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

I need a special Halloween karaoke cd made with songs like Werewolves of London, Spooky, Witchy Woman,Bad Moon Rising, etc.
My daughter is going to sing for the people waiting to get into our trail this year.
Do any of you know where I can get this done?


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Found some that have some of the songs you mentioned on there:

http://www.acekaraoke.com/halloween.html

Let me know if those aren't helping.


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes, I had checked all of those out before , but I'd have to almost buy a copy of each one to get the mix I'm looking for. I was really kind of hoping to find someone who could put that together for me so I could have all the songs on one CD. If you hear of anyone or even a company like that, please let me know.
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Sweetie,

here's a few:

http://www.karaokemaniac.com/customcd+g.htm

http://www.customcdg.com/

http://www.totalkaraoke.com/customdisc.asp?

There's a lot more. Just type "Custom Karaoke CD" in your favorite search engine.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice Empress!! Didn't even know they had those!! I may make one just to have! LOL. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

You're welcome, Sweetie. I'm a former Regional Karaoke Champ, so I know a little bit about what's going on in that space of the world....


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks Empress, Those were alot of help.


----------

